# MyLink Fail



## willshores (Mar 11, 2013)

2013 Cruze ECO MT with navigation. Two months old 2000 miles. Driving at night, Navigation System froze, then display screen went blank. All lights behind center console control buttons out. Steering wheel controls inop. Tried turning engine off, opening door, nothing. Got home took negative battery cable off and system reset and seems to be working now. Very discouraging. Is this a recurring issue in these cars? :angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There is a software upgrade addressing this very problem in the 2013 ECOs. I don't know what the TSB number is.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

willshores said:


> 2013 Cruze ECO MT with navigation. Two months old 2000 miles. Driving at night, Navigation System froze, then display screen went blank. All lights behind center console control buttons out. Steering wheel controls inop. Tried turning engine off, opening door, nothing. Got home took negative battery cable off and system reset and seems to be working now. Very discouraging. Is this a recurring issue in these cars? :angry:


Hello willshores

I am sorry to hear that you experienced this. Have you spoken to your dealer about this issue? Please let me know by private message if there is anything that I can do to assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## willshores (Mar 11, 2013)

Jackie
Do you know a TSB number for this issue? Thanks.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

#pi0868a


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

willshores said:


> Jackie
> 
> Do you know a TSB number for this issue? Thanks.


Please private message me your VIN and current mileage. I will look into this for you.

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyLynch (Nov 22, 2013)

Just had TSB PIO868A performed on 2013 Equinox yesterday because XM not connecting, radio would not start one day, dash lights and TouchScreen fading and then suddenly bright--small problems with Infotainment. XM worked after update but it was 45*. Now 30* and "no connection" already. Anyone else have XM problems when cold? Worked well in Spring and Summer. Did come on after 10 minutes of driving but the wrong channel was displayed on screen??? Help--dealer won't believe it unless he sees it situation.


----------

